

Intermediate Pythonista: The Function - adamnemecek
http://intermediatepythonista.com/the-function

======
fpaboim
Interesting! I rather liked the part on closures, neat little hack, I feel the
hacky nature makes them produce rather unreadable code (or at least real
funky). Lua's closures are really nicely implemented, makes me actually prefer
them to classes since in Lua it seems to be the other way around: classes are
readable alright but you end up writing a lot of boilerplate code or having to
use a library to do OOP.

------
mhb
_These functions that take other functions as argument are commonly referred
to as higher order functions and these form the basis for functional
programming._

Wikipedia, for one, disagrees about what functional programming is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Functional_programming](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Functional_programming)

~~~
c4obi
Cheers for pointing out that.. Should have been 'are an important part of
functional programming'

